# Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900



## Terminus66 (2. Oktober 2016)

*Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Ich habe mein erstes Modding versucht.
Und zwar habe ich den Gehaeusedeckel von meinem Dark Base 900 Pro lackiert.
Wenn der Rechner aus ist, hat der Deckel eine schwarze Farbe. Wird der Deckel (wo sich mein Radi drunter befindet) über 31° warm, kommt eine andere Lackierung zum Vorschein.

*****EDIT*****

Jetzt ist das komplette Gehäuse gemoddet:

Hier einmal warm und einmal kalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Video vom change:

BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 Ultimate Case - YouTube




Hier ohne Gehaeuse, erster Test mit dem Foehn 

Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Deckel Mod - YouTube


Und hier mal eingebaut und den Zeitraffer benutzt:

IMG 1057 - YouTube

Ich hoffe es gefaellt, mal was anderes 

Noch einen zweiten Zeitraffer, wo man erkennen sollte, dass die Farbe von vorne nach hinten von rot auf orange übergeht...

Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Deckel Mod - YouTube

Ein Blick ins Gehäuse mit neu gebauter Netzteilblende (280mm lang):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE!!!

Habe nun die Backplates meiner Grafikkarten auch dem Mod unterzogen 

Einmal Kalt:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Einmal Warm:

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Ein Video vom Change hab ich auch noch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEIiTG3edog



Jetzt noch ein kleines How To zum Mod:

Das Vorgehen für Deckel und Fronttür ist ungefähr das gleiche.
Als erstes müssen die Deckel und Türe demontiert und zerlegt werden. Dazu werden zuerst die in meinem Fall orangenen Kunststoff-Zierleisten zwischen eigentlichem Deckel und Lochblech entfernt.
Im Deckel werden diese mit Schnappverschlüssen gehalten, in der Fronttür sind diese mit 4 Schrauben gesichert. Danach vorsichtig die Haltelaschen des Lochblechs ein wenig aufbiegen, bis diese entfernt werden können.
Bei der Türe müssen zudem alle Scharniere und Magnethalter abgeschraubt werden.
Mit Malerkrepp müssen nun die Teile abgeklebt werden. Darauf achten, dass sowohl die Halteklips zur Montage am Gehäuse als auch die „Luftbrecher“ (die hinter den Lochblechstreifen liegen) abgeklebt werden, da diese nachher teilweise sichtbar sind. Auch die Dämmmatten in Deckel/Tür sind mit Zeitung und Malerkrepp abzukleben.


Lackieren:
Im ersten Schritt sind sämtliche Teile dünn aber deckend in 3-4 Schritten mit einem weissen Grundlack zu versehen, z.B. mit diesem hier: 
Dupli-Color Rallye Lack 2x400ml weiss matt Car&apos;s Acryl Spray  | eBay
Bilder dazu spare ich mir jetzt mal.
Nach dem trocknen wird dann der eigentliche Farblack  in mehreren dünnen Schichten gesprüht.Für die Neonlackierung habe diesen Lack verwendet (Rot und Orange): 
http://www.123lack.de/belton-neon-lack-spraydose-400ml




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wassertransferdruck:
Als Motiv habe ich diese Folie verwendet (Aktivator ist hier mit dabei):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wassertransf...049755?hash=item2377570fdb:g:dl8AAOSwU-pXtGAW

How-To´s dazu gibt es reichlich bei Youtube, z.B. hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONagPMdolXM

Vor dem Transferdruck die Lochbleche und die Türe montieren (Jedoch ohne Kunststoff-Zierleisten), damit ein ggf. zu druckendes Muster auch ordentlich weiterläuft.
ACHTUNG:  Bei meiner Folie stand explizit dabei, dass die Folie nicht wie im Video umklebt werden soll. Also ohne Umklebung arbeiten.
Nach dem Transferdruck das Teil gründlich mit lauwarmem Wasser und weichem Wasserstrahl ( am besten mit einem Duschkopf) abspülen. Gut trocknen lassen. Türe für die Weiterverarbeitung wieder demontieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thermochromatischer Lack:
Ich hatte mit für meinen Fall dazu entschieden, einen Schwarzen thermochromatischen Lack zu benutzen welcher eine „Schalttemperatur“ von 31° C hat. D.h. bei 31°C wird dieser Lack durchsichtig und das darunter liegende Motiv wird sichtbar. Bitte bedenken, dass dieser Lack nicht/ nur bedingt UV-Beständig ist, darum ggf. UV-Beständigen Klarlack als letzte Schicht verwenden.
Diesen Lack (rel. teuer) habe ich hier erworben, dort gibt es verschiedene Farben und Temperaturen:
http://www.sti-design.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=24&Itemid=1

Um diesen sprühen zu können (den Lack gibt es nicht in der Sprühdose) habe ich mir eine elektrische Sprühpistole gekauft, und zwar dieses Gerät:
https://www.amazon.de/Spritzpistole...4963&sr=8-1&keywords=elektrische+sprühpistole

Diesen Lack habe ich dann in 5-6 sehr dünnen Schichten aufgesprüht ( zwischen den Schichten ca. 15 min. trocknen lassen).
Gut abtrocknen lassen.


Klarlack:

Zum Schluss wird noch mit Klarlack lackiert. Ich habe diesen hier verwendet:
https://www.amazon.de/Spray-Max-2K-Rapid-Klarlack-250ml/dp/B0044LVPNC

Auch hier ca. 4-5 sehr dünne Schichten sprühen.
Alles gut trocknen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem trocknen alles Malerkrepp und Abklebung entfernen, die Kunststoff-Zierleisten montieren und die Tür montieren.

Die Türe hat eine Doppelwand, damit dann die Fronttür auch die 31° C erreicht, habe ich von innen 60 Löcher (10mm) mit einem Schälbohrer in die erste Wand gebohrt. Durch diese Löcher kann die warme Luft direkt auf die Türe treffen.

Schälbohrer ist sowas:
https://www.amazon.de/FeelGlad-Prof...F8&qid=1479715919&sr=8-2&keywords=schälbohrer

Und jetzt Rechner belasten und testen


----------



## Combi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: GehÃ¤use (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

sieht geil aus.
mach ein geschäft daraus. 
alles selber lackiert?von hand? oder folie und klarlack drüber?!
so,nen ganzen tower....nice!
gute arbeit,gefällt mir.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sieht sehr cool aus.


----------



## Terminus66 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Danke schön 
*Wenn das hier nicht der richtige Platz ist, bitte verschieben...


----------



## v3nom (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

niiiiice! Mit nem Top Radiator bekommt man den Deckel auch ordentlich warm. Ab welcher Temperatur reagiert die Farbe? 35-40C?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Im Startpost steht ab 31°.
31° sollte man schon schaffen.


----------



## Terminus66 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

In meinem Fall habe ich den Thermochromatischen Lack "voreingestellt " auf 31 Grad gekauft. Das wird meines Wissens nach mit dem Anteil des Thermochromatischen Pulvers ( Pigmente) im Thermolack eingestellt.
Ich habe den Deckel so bearbeitet:
1. Weisser Grundlack
2. Signallack Rot/Orange
3. Totenköpfe mit Wassertransferdruck
4. Aufbringen von Thermochromatischem Lack (In meinem Fall wird der Schwarze Lack bei einer Temperatur von 31° durchsichtig)
5. Klarlack

Die 31° sind ja mal gar kein Problem.
Das dritte Video waren ca. 5-6 min Project Cars.


----------



## Terminus66 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

So, habe mir nun auch die Tür vorgenommen 

BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 Ultimate Case - YouTube


----------



## Terminus66 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Besteht an einem "How to" interesse?


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*



Terminus66 schrieb:


> Besteht an einem "How to" interesse?



Ich denke schon.


----------



## v3nom (20. November 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Terminus66 (25. November 2016)

*AW: GehÃ¤use (Deckel) Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

So, How To im ersten Post hinzugefügt


----------



## Terminus66 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Wenn jemand hier Interesse an Netzteilblenden für das DBP 900 hat, kann mich gerne ansprechen..


----------



## Terminus66 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Netzteilabdeckungen jetzt mit und ohne Schlitze erhältlich


----------



## Meroveus (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Das ist wirklich sehr cool (und mich interresiert sowas eigentlich überhaupt nicht) .


----------



## Terminus66 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Das ist nett von dir, danke


----------



## Terminus66 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Hier ein Bild der verschiedenen Netzteilblenden:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Terminus66 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Und hier noch ein Video:
Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Netzteilblende - YouTube


----------



## Magera (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Die blenden sehen gut aus. Tolle Arbeit.


----------



## Terminus66 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Danke dir


----------



## Terminus66 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Als nächstes kommen noch die Backplates der Grafikkarten und der GPU-X Heatkiller.
Wenn mein neuer Kühler da ist


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sieht richtig gut aus. Respekt.


----------



## Terminus66 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Vielen Dank


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Was es alles so gibt. Super!


----------



## Terminus66 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Dank dir .
Es kommt noch eine kleine Erweiterung.
....bald


----------



## Terminus66 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sooo, Grafikkarten auch gemoddet und im Startpost untergebracht


----------



## Terminus66 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Neue Seite online


----------



## steffen1403 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sehr schick.

Baust du die Blenden selber und was sollen die kosten?


----------



## Terminus66 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Einfach ne Mail an info@ultimate-cases.de schicken


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sau interessant sich sowas mal anzugucken. Großartig, was manche Leute handwerklich so drauf haben.


----------



## Terminus66 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Vielen Dank für das Lob


----------



## Terminus66 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Den nächsten Mod vieleicht mit grüner Farbe??


----------



## Terminus66 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Update auf der Seite


----------



## Terminus66 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Auf besonderen Wunsch auch in weiß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminus66 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Auch ohne Schlitze


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Sieht gut aus aber 31°C ist natürlich etwas viel, oder? Mein Gehäuse wird allein innen nur unter 30°C warm beim Zocken. (Luft/Mittelwand und das schon höhe Graffikkarte)
Damit das gesammte Gehäuse 31°C erreicht aussen müsste es schon echt viel ackern heißt vollauslastung an CPU/GPU.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

31 Grad ist doch gut. Ich würde mir bei 40 Grad Gedanken machen aber doch nicht bei 31 Grad.
Vor allem weiß ich ja auch nicht, wie die Umgebungstemperatur war. Wenn das Zimmer, in dem das Case steht, schon 25 Grad ist, sind 31 jetzt nicht soo viel.


----------



## Terminus66 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Na, das ist kein Problem.
Die Abwärme von 2 GTX1080 und einem 4790K wird direkt auf die Deckel/Tür geblasen. Das geht ganz fix auf 40°.(Natürlich nur beim Zocken  )


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Aha, zwei Karten. Das kannst du aber auch mit jedem anderen Case schaffen.


----------



## Terminus66 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Das mag wohl stimmen. Da ich aber gerade nur das DBP900 gekauft hatte bot sich die Möglichkeit an, die Wärme direkt auf Deckel/Tür blasen zu lassen


----------



## shaolinnn (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Hallo Terminus66 ich hab mich schon lange bei ihnen gemeldet wegen eine Netzteilende, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Terminus66 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Hallo, kann eigentlich nicht sein...
Anfrage per mail auf info(at)ultimate-cases.de gesendet?
Ich antworte spätestens 24 Stunden nach erhalt einer Mail.
Einfach noch mal versuchen


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Vermutlich ist die Mail in den Spam Ordner gelandet.


----------



## Terminus66 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse Mod be qiuet Dark Base pro 900*

Jo, war in seinem Spam-Ordner ;P


----------

